# Devils Lake Ice Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Most of the lake now has some ice, but a few open spots remain. The few who 
have gone out have reported from 4 inches to almost no ice. Some of the 
thicker ice can be found in the south end of Black Tiger, north end of Six 
Mile, and Sweetwater/Morrison Lake. As for fishing, anglers are reporting fair 
pike fishing but other species remain slow. Warm temps are forecast for the 
weekend and this is not going to help conditions improve. While many anglers 
are chomping at the bit to get out, we at Ed's urge anglers to wait until 
conditions improve.


----------

